# Checking for interest in North florida.



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I am proposing a halloween themed yard sale on Oct 14th from 7am until whenever, with a covered dish dinner at noon for all the haunters not to far from Ocala Florida.You can participate in both or just come for the dinner so we can all meet on another. Please let me know if you are interested so we can plan this.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'll be in Plymouth, Mass, then so can't make it, but wish I could come.


----------

